# crying hedgie?



## savvygee13 (Jun 24, 2012)

hi everyone i have a about a one and a half year old hedgie named toby iv had him for about a week now

iv ran into a problem though i was in my room today and i heard a cry not like a squeak more like a puppy when when they wimper in their sleep,however i have mice in my wall so i am unsure if it is toby or a mouse,as soon as i heard this noise i checked on toby in his little cardboard house (made of a shoe box) and he seems perfectly fine just to be sure i took him out of his house for some bonding and i didnt notice any limping or any signs of pain when i held him or he walked around,everything was normal,i did notice that some of his quills look like their growing in like baby teeth ,might this be why he cried? i also read that sometimes hedgies cry in their sleep?iv already scedualed a vet visit for friday for a check up and mite search,so i suppose if anything is wrong ill find out but i the mean time.... :?: 

any ideas?


----------



## guineapigs922 (Jun 22, 2012)

When I first got my hedgie, which was about a year ago, he did the same thing when he started quilling. I would still take him to a vet visit to be sure that he is alright.


----------



## savvygee13 (Jun 24, 2012)

i already have one scedualed for friday ,and idk i though it might be it but hes a year and a half and well over normal quillig age isnt he?


----------



## jandieg (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, since a few weeks my 6 month african hedgehog started making sort of a whining sound while sleeping. Don't know if it's normal for them to make that sound. She looks healthy, goes out for food and water as usual. Anyone's hedge has ever done this? (audio below)


----------

